# نريد شهادات مصاحبة للهندسة الميكانيكية



## طنش (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني الاعزاء هذا الموضوع بالغ الأهمية ونريد الجميع المشاركة الايجابية على حسب معرفته مدعومه بالدليل 
والمساعدة عبارة عن دورات وشهادات معتمدة عالميا في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية +ذكر موقعها على النت مع الوصف حسب الاستطاعه
وأبدء بها أنا 
شهادات متعلقة باللحام وهي خاصة بتفتيش على اللحام
CSWIP
الموقع http://www.cswip.com/categories/non_...ve_testing.jsp
CWI
http://www.aws.org/certification/CWI/
الرجاء لا تبخلو علينا


----------



## سما أحمد (7 مارس 2008)

أنا إيضا أريد ان أعرف أى شهادات وخصيصاً مجال ميكانيكا بور بالتحديد
بس محدش يقول icdl لانها سطحيه وملهاش علاقه بالميكانيك
ولا القسم قديم ومالوش دورات
قلولي أكرمكم الله


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

icdl دى خاصة بالكمبيوتر و كيية استخدامه مهندسة سما 

و الموضوع ده يا طنش جميل جدا و اتمنى الاستمرار فيه 

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 مارس 2008)

الموضوع ده جميل جدا أخي الفاضل

ولي سال لك ان كنت من مصر
انا ناوي اخد كورسات في التفتيش على اللحام 
فما نصيحتك أخدها فين وابدا بايه

ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## طنش (8 مارس 2008)

مشكورين على تفاعلكم البناء وننتظر الخبير الذي يقدم المساعده لنا وأنشاء الله مايطول الانتظار
أما عن سؤالك أخوي eng_hazem123 أنا من السعودية 
أما عن تفتيش اللحام فكل البرنامجين هم في الحقيقة واحد لكن فا CWI هو من جمعية اللحام الأمريكية (AWS) 
أماCSWIP فهو الجمعية البريطانية للحام (TWI) والأفضل في الانتشار في مصر والدول العربية ودول العالم هو مفتشو CSWIP البريطاني


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 مارس 2008)

طنش قال:


> مشكورين على تفاعلكم البناء وننتظر الخبير الذي يقدم المساعده لنا وأنشاء الله مايطول الانتظار
> أما عن سؤالك أخوي eng_hazem123 أنا من السعودية
> أما عن تفتيش اللحام فكل البرنامجين هم في الحقيقة واحد لكن فا CWI هو من جمعية اللحام الأمريكية (AWS)
> أماCSWIP فهو الجمعية البريطانية للحام (TWI) والأفضل في الانتشار في مصر والدول العربية ودول العالم هو مفتشو CSWIP البريطاني



جزاك الله خيرا أخي على الرد

وكان لي سال اخر اين اخوذ كورسات الCswip وكم ثمنها 

:16:


----------



## طنش (11 مارس 2008)

تابع الرابط تعرف كل شئ 
شباب نريد المساعده اعطونا فقط اسم الدوره ونحن نبحث عن المكان


----------



## محمددددددددد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس مراقبة خامات فى شركة وبحاول ادخل فى مجال الجودة والتفتيش 
بالنسبة للكورسات دى تكلفتها 
1- CSWIP هى شهادات مفتش لحام معتمد من معهد اللحام الانجليزى تكلفتها حوالى 12000 جنيه وتحتاج تفرغ حوالى اسبوع وتأخذ فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية www.ewaegypt.org

2-CWI هى شهادة مفتش لحام معتمد من جمعية اللحام الامريكية AWS وتكلفة الكورسات بالمتحان تقريبا مثل ال CSWIP او اغلى قليلا لكن بها ميزة انه يمكن ان تذاكر منهجها لوحدك وتمتحن وتدفع قيمة الامتحان فقط حوالى 4000 جنيه وتأخذ فى مودى انترناشيونال وتقريبا اماكن اخرى

3- IWE هى شهادة مهندس لحام من معهد اللحام الدولى وتعطى هنا فى مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتبين كمنحة
حيث تدفع فقط حوالى 3000 جنيه او اكثر 
ومدة الدراسة 3 شهور تفرغ تام

*ملاحظة ال CWI,CSWIP شهادات مفتش لحام وليس مهندس وحتى لا يشترط لها وجود شهادة جامعية
بينما IWE شهادة مهندس لحام وهى شهادة مفيدة علميا للعلم اما فى السوق CSWIP/CWI افضل

وان كانت المطلوبة اكثر بالسوق هى ال CSWIP ثم ال CWI وانصح من يريد الحصول على هاتين الشهادتين ان يكون يعمل فعلا فى هذا لامجال ويكون هناك احتياج فعلى لها نظرا لسعرهما الغالى


----------



## virtualknight (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## طنش (8 يناير 2009)

مشكورين يا أخوان على التجاوب ونريد دورات في كل شئ متعلق بالهندسه الميكانيكيه


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (8 يناير 2009)

طب المفروض الواحد ياخد الدورات والكورسات وهو فى الدراسه ول بعد مايتخرج ويشوف هيشتغل فى اه


----------



## حمادة محمود (8 يناير 2009)

متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس طنش على هذا الاقتراح الممتاذ .
انا اود ان اخذ دورات فى مجال cnc ولكن لا اعرف اماكن الحصول عليها لانى اتمنى ان يكون هذا هو مجالى.


----------



## مازن السيد (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمد لكن التكلفة عالية جدا للمهندسين الجدد
Compressed Gas Safety


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (8 يناير 2009)

حمادة محمود قال:


> متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس طنش على هذا الاقتراح الممتاذ .
> انا اود ان اخذ دورات فى مجال cnc ولكن لا اعرف اماكن الحصول عليها لانى اتمنى ان يكون هذا هو مجالى.


 فى معهد الساليزيان بروض الفرج بيقدم دورات خراطه وفريزه على مكن cnc


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (11 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا واريد ان اسال ماهي الشهادات المتاحة للتخصصات التالية:
- مهندسي محطات القوى والتحلية
-مهندسي محطات الصرف الصحي

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد جلميران (11 يناير 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على الموضوع المتميز فعلا موضوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## Engineer my (11 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا جداthank you


----------



## sob7y (18 يناير 2009)

أخواني أرجوا المساعدة أريد presentains الخاصة بكورس الCWI


----------



## فرج فركاش (22 يناير 2009)

مرحبا بيكم


----------



## طنش (7 فبراير 2009)

شباب وش رايكم بدورة ي إدارة المشاريع pmp


----------



## م. قرير العين (9 فبراير 2009)

انا طااااالب 
هل تنصحوني اخدها قبل التخرج او بعد التخرج أفضل ؟

وموضوع مثل كده مايتفوت

مشكووووور


----------



## نايف علي (9 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 

يرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

ياشباب اصبروا انا والله أخدت كورس واحد فقط فى الأر تى واليو تى وما خدت اى شئ تانى وفى نفسى الوقت زمايلى كانوا واخدين ام تى وبى تى وفى تى وار تى ويو تى لكن انا الوحيد اللى اشتغلت فيهم لان الشغل دا رزق والله وتدوير بس بصراحه انا لفيت وتعبت اشتريت كتاب يلو بيدج واتصلت بكل الشركات وكل المكاتب لحد ما اشتغلت والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------

